# How about some comments on this one



## stargazer (May 24, 2004)

Trying something a bit artsy. I kinda like it but, Hey what do I know:smile:


----------



## capt. david (Dec 29, 2004)

looks good. hey thanks by the way! david


----------



## stargazer (May 24, 2004)

David, Thanks for the comment, And glad it showed up.


----------



## sandybottom (Jun 1, 2005)

I know where that is. I would like it to have a smaller frame but that's just me.


----------



## stargazer (May 24, 2004)

Thanks Sandy for the comment, The frame was a quicky throw down mostly. Just mainly asking about the content of art work and composition.:smile:



sandybottom said:


> I know where that is. I would like it to have a smaller frame but that's just me.


----------



## Koru (Sep 25, 2006)

oh quirk factor 10! love it!  but then, you probably know that already. lol

okay c & c - my first thought was, i wish i could see the whole of the reflection of the boat in the forefront. now i'm not so sure. i love the interest in the grasses and the background. i like the forefront boat offset and on an internal angle. i like where my eye tracks. it's a comfortable composition for me. great work Fred.

rosesm


----------



## stargazer (May 24, 2004)

Thanks Karen for the kind comments, I guess you and I have the same taste


----------



## jlatigo (Aug 4, 2006)

nice shot! it has a post apocaliptic feel to it with the boat leaning over like that


----------



## Arlon (Feb 8, 2005)

Interesting. Have you tried taking that to black/white? Does have a different look to it.


----------



## Koru (Sep 25, 2006)

Arlon said:


> Interesting. Have you tried taking that to black/white? Does have a different look to it.


that would be interesting too!

be nice to be able to make a comparison, but i'm betting here and now that i'll be liking the coloured one better. there's just something very neat about the warmth in the image that i really like.

rosesm


----------



## ripleyb (Mar 20, 2006)

I like it a lot. It would look good on my living room wall.


----------



## stargazer (May 24, 2004)

Thanks again everyone. Ya know I havent tried a B&W of this..just might have to give it a go this weekend.


----------



## Dances With Fish (Jul 24, 2006)

I really like this photo stargazer


----------

